# Протрузии в шейном отделе, кифоз!



## Sundy (3 Окт 2016)

Уважаемые доктора прошу помочь мне разобраться с диагнозом которое выявили в ходе КТ!Первый раз обратилась в больницу к невропатологу два года назад после тренировки поплыло все перед глазами длилось 15 минут после чего сильный испуг думала что причина проблем со зрением хотя зрение отличное,на фоне испуга начались боли в затылке не сильные,но чувство скованности присутствовало ,вообщем сделала мрт головы ,анализ хороший сходила на массаж на доску,поставили диагноз остеохондроз и все прошло ,в 2015 году начались боли в шее ощущение как будто продуло но быстро проходило,в 2016 чаще боли в шее проявлялись не лечилась ,летом начались острые боли,добавлю на протяжении полугода занималась кенгу джампом вид спорта заключался в танцах в спец,обуви ,на пружинах ,побежала к врачу направили на кт результаты кт повергли меня в шок и вот спустя два месяца не могу прийти в себя пожалуйста подскажите насколько серьезна моя проблема !? Фото описания кт прилагаю!


----------



## La murr (3 Окт 2016)

*Sundy*, Саша, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Окт 2016)

Не серьезна.
Как у большинства.


----------



## Sundy (4 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не серьезна.
> Как у большинства.


Здравствуйте ,спасибо за ответ ,скажите пожалуйста,как исбежать обострений ?болит постоянно ,прошла пятидневный курс лечения ,острую боль сняли а вот жуткое напряжение осталось и вниз голову опускать больно,чувствуется натяжение в области позвоночника,посоветуйте хондропротекторы ,мои врачи мне БАДы прописали ,а я не думаю что это верный вариант!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Окт 2016)

Снимки покажите.
Если боль остаётся, то лечение не закончено.
Но о предупреждении новых обострений надо уже задуматься, это правильно.
Только хондропротекторы к этому особого отношения не имеют.
Основная причина обострений - перегрузка.
Перегрузка либо по силе либо, по объёму, либо просто нагрузка, но на не на подготовленный к ней (нагрузке) участок позвоночника.
Начните с чтения форума.
Найдите тему о профилактике боли в спине.
Лфк и правильная посадка значат, для предупреждения новых обострений, больше, чем хондропротекторы.


----------



## Sundy (4 Окт 2016)

Спасибо большое за ответ меня очень смущает что эти протрузии направлены в спинномозговой канал,сейчас при креплю снимок он не очень хорошего качества ,меня лечили на протяжении пяти дней раптеном 75, мидокалмом комби ,тизалуд и нимисил,приняла по три укола так как начался кожный зуд таблетки пропила в течении пяти дней ,заканчиваю курс магнитов ,делаю микрогимнастику,интересует возможно ли в моем случае заниматься спортом?!


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Снимки покажите.
> Если боль остаётся, то лечение не закончено.
> Но о предупреждении новых обострений надо уже задуматься, это правильно.
> Только хондропротекторы к этому особого отношения не имеют.
> ...


----------



## Sundy (4 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Снимки покажите.
> Если боль остаётся, то лечение не закончено.
> Но о предупреждении новых обострений надо уже задуматься, это правильно.
> Только хондропротекторы к этому особого отношения не имеют.
> ...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Окт 2016)

Страшного ничего  нет. 
В плане диагностики желательно выполнить рентгенографию шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами. Со снимками - к мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу).


----------



## Sundy (4 Окт 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Страшного ничего  нет.
> В плане диагностики желательно выполнить рентгенографию шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами. Со снимками - к мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу).


Спасибо за ответ !


----------



## AIR (4 Окт 2016)

Совершенно согласен с докторами.  Перегрузки при нарушении статики шейного отдела.. Лучше всего мануальный осмотр конечно,  но хотя бы функциональные снимки сюда..


----------



## Sundy (4 Окт 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Страшного ничего  нет.
> В плане диагностики желательно выполнить рентгенографию шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами. Со снимками - к мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу).





AIR написал(а):


> Совершенно согласен с докторами.  Перегрузки при нарушении статики шейного отдела.. Лучше всего мануальный осмотр конечно,  но хотя бы функциональные снимки сюда..


спасибо за ответ ,немного не понятно что это значит "перегрузки при нарушении статики"????разьясните пожалуйста !


----------



## Ольгуша (21 Ноя 2016)

Sundy, как ваши дела? Есть ли улучшения? У меня похожая ситуация. Чем спасаетесь? Пробовали иголки и бассейн?


----------

